# Happy new year



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Would like to say a Happy New Year to one and all 

I do Hope you have a good one :thumb:

Here is to a great detailing New Year - lots planned - instagram - youtube - competitions and more, so lets keep the detailing community strong and please let your friends know the more people we have joining the more we can do 

Thank you for your Support in 2018 

DW 

Bill, John, Shaun and the rest of team DW


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year DW :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Big thanks to all involved with this forum, I’ve joined many forums over the years, and left just as many!. This being one I’ve stuck with, there’s always something happening, both detailing and non detailing related that keeps me interested. Not to mention the people who I have met and even the ones I’ve never met but feel as though I know. So great work guys keep it up and look forward to 2019.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Happy new year everybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyymurphyy (Nov 25, 2018)

Happy New Year to all 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy new year. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

All the best everyone.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and have a great New Year


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Happy new year everybody.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Happy new year everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Happy new year everybody all the best for 2019!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy New year.

All the best in 2019.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Happy New year DW


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy New Year guys, and thanks for everything you guys do for this forum.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Happy New year, everyone. 

All the best for 2019. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy New Year y'all

Let's have a great one!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

All the best boys and girls, 2019 is going to be some year!


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Happy New Year to all. learnt a lot in the last year from the different threads on here. Thanks everybody.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for all the help and advice so far, hopefully this year I can begin giving something back.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Happy 2019 everyone and thanks for all the advice, ideas and tips.


----------

